# Solo tropheus with malawi?



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I was wondering what your opinion was of a lone tropheus in a 55 gallon tank with malawis. I don't know what fish I will even be keeping, however what I was mainly wondering was would it be relatively peaceful with the other fish (ie. rarely chase)? Please note that my question isn't so much if the other fish would be okay, but more centered around the attitude of the tropheus. I don't want a mean tank even if the fish are okay. I have read they're a lot like demasoni, but was just wondering how they would act if they were out of their element.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I've never done it, but I've seen a number of threads where people have kept a single tropheus with success. I'd say it's possible but it all comes down to each fish's individual temperament.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

I've done it, try to get one bigger than the malawis, on the bad note, you'll have to feed your malawis with a LOT of spirulina since the Tropheus is herbibore, (NLS pellets work).

Plus try not to get Kenjis, or M. Estrae (In my experience those are the worst of Malawi).

I'd focus on yellow labs, M. Zebra, P. Crabro, Pseudotropheus SP, C. Moorii, M. Auratus (*** heard some are really agressive I've been lucky then since not mines), even D. Compressiceps.

and maybe try show tank for this (full male so no parental agression appears since in Mbunas is deadly).

But you'll have to keep an eye out all time for agression and take out any predator there (and yeah usually they will be the cutest ones x)

So is possible Yeah, recommended... idk, i've had to take out a LOT so they live peacefully hehe, usually trouble comes from the mbunas not from a single tropheus ime.

Oh and don't get more than 1, conspecific agression is huge on tropheus.

i hope that helps


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

It certainly helps and thank you! It is good to know that the aggression usually comes from the malawis, as having labs and peacocks if need be is just fine, but those might be too peaceful.[/i]


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Which tropheus species do you all recommend?


----------



## gr8Fan (Oct 29, 2009)

I currently have a single duboisi maswa (1.5") in my 55 gal.

Actually the duboisi is the smallest in the tank, my biggest malawi is about 3.5-4"(red top zebra)

I was really stock to the tank making sure their wasn't any problems going on since the duboisi being the smallest.

So far everybody is getting along with no problems.

The stock in the tank is: 3 mbunas, 3 peacocks, 4 haps.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I've grown on excess Tropheus juvies in my mbuna tank without issues. At first the Tropheus seemed interested in trying a taste of M. estherae tail fin; As soon as they understood the red zebras would not put up with this they all got along fine. (Of course at a certain size 6 or 7 Tropheus start being trouble amongst each other so I unloaded them somewhere in the 2"-3" range.)

Based on this experience though I would suspect a single would be fine long-term (even with M. estherae, mine anyhow).


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Sounds like it's worth a try! Do you think that yellow labs and peacocks/small haps would be too peaceful as malawian tankmates?


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't think a single Tropheus is going to terrorize a whole tankful of non-Tropheus. The dietary options for keeping all fish happy and healthy become rather limited though...


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I have heard nls is a good low protein food, would mbuna, peacocks/haps and tropheus be okay with that? I doubt it, and if not, I have a method of net-feeding which can certainly limit a certain food to a certain fish, but would not keep a tropheus from getting other food 100% of the time. I guess my main question is would the tropheus be okay with mostly spirulina, and say 15%-20% medium protein food?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

there's no trouble with NLS, i feed both mbunas and tropheus with those pellets


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay, thanks to EVERYONE their quick and informative responses!


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

One note of caution: try to find out what the Tropheus has been fed on and get some of that; wean it over to the new diet only gradually. Sudden diet changes are frequently a contributing factor in Tropheus bloat cases.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

^ and post us some pics


----------

